# Thank you guys



## sheady82

Just like to thank the guys at coversure for sorting my valeting insurance great set of guys to deal with , thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Thank you for the kind words. I'll pass on your thanks to Jayne & Syd as they were the ones who sorted you out.

Cheers


----------

